# Full butterfly pouch grip frustration



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey gurus, somehow every style I try I manage to twist or tweak the release somehow. My most successful and wrist comfortable to this point is palm up. Trying for a straight wrist..... technique suggestions?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with twist or tweak as long as you do it on the right axis


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Peter Recuas said:


> There is nothing wrong with twist or tweak as long as you do it on the right axis


I shoot identical to him minus the hand flip stuff


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I watched and studied Kalevala's style..... it's definitely for me but consistency just isn't there atm with most shots going high and getting frustrated.
Think I need to shelve it for a while and do what brings the grin.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

This helped me quite a bit...


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I've been thinking about this while working today..... shooting Kalevala's style(no tweak) the draw length is to full stretch with the arm straight/flat and lower compared to the above styles where the elbow is bent and the anchor hand is held higher(my normal style with palm up). Thus my new anchor is in a lower position causing shots to go high.
So now I have to try raise my anchor hand to an accurate repeatable sight line..... tomorrow.
Make sense?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Whytey said:


> I've been thinking about this while working today..... shooting Kalevala's style(no tweak) the draw length is to full stretch with the arm straight/flat and lower compared to the above styles where the elbow is bent and the anchor hand is held higher(my normal style with palm up). Thus my new anchor is in a lower position causing shots to go high.
> So now I have to try raise my anchor hand to an accurate repeatable sight line..... tomorrow.
> Make sense?


_Work _is 5 days of Prostitution followed by 2 days of Resucitation.
It is a foul word, it hurts my eyes to read it and my ears to hear it spoken...please do not use that word again!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I have touched base with Kalevala and he is in agreement with me..... cool guy.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Just stumbled on this thread, hope you have it figured out by now? Thought I would point out that Kalevala is shooting a wide gap fork and the other video examples are pickle forks. Big difference in pouch control between the two types of butterfly style. Kalevala does not need to tweak because there is nothing in the way of his ammo trajectory.


----------

